
Mobile Development or Machine Learning? - slyfer
I&#x27;m studying Computer Engineering, I just finished my freshman year and I feel really happy about my choice of uni (I&#x27;m european, so sorry for my bad english). I&#x27;ve been developing android apps for the last two years (nothing professional, just for fun). I find it really gratifying and rewarding. Being curious, this summer I studied Machine Learning mostly through the course on Coursera and exercises on Kaggle. I enjoyed it, but I didn&#x27;t find as rewarding and fun. Working only with datasets simply isn&#x27;t as exciting to me. My question is: being Machine Learning so popular now and in the near future, would it be wise to focus my attention (and possible future career) on it? I know it doesn&#x27;t sound very specific, but I feel like I have to make up my mind on which technology I should study so that I can make a career out of it.
======
ramtatatam
Do what you love, love what you do.

If ML and working with data sets does not feel gratifying and in the same time
developing for mobile does - maybe master what you love and try to build ML on
top of it? For example - think about using ML to clasify data produced by your
users to bring some interesting feature to your mobile app. That way you will
spend most of the time working with technologies you like at this particular
moment in time, but also you will leverage your skills to apply some newly
gathered knowledge in real life scenario.

Would it be wise to try to move towards ML? Good question. There is a lot of
traction around AI and ML at the moment though in my opinion it's not easy to
get somebody who really gets this stuff (i.e. knows how to apply principles to
produce something that really works). Looking at technology it looks like
AI/ML will become next `Cisco Certified` type of `living the dream` job.
However (again my opinion) you will get good salary in mobile development too.

